
New Customer Support Role Now Available - taspeotis
https://developer.apple.com/news/?id=07172017b
======
DrScump
The description sounded to me like a job offer, but what it is is this:

"Now you can give the customer support experts in your organization the
ability to respond to customer reviews on the App Store with the new Customer
Support role in iTunes Connect. Users with the Admin or Customer Support role
have the ability to respond to customer reviews."

